# Symphony VII (intro)



## Larry (Oct 5, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/larya%2Fsymphony-vii

This symphony, if I can call it that, is based on ideas from Prokofiev's Classical symphony. Unlike most composers, Prokofiev started with innovative and avant garde pieces and gradually became more conservative as he matured. His first symphony is short, about 15 min., and has four movements one of which is a Gavotte. He is attempting to emulate Hyden though the symphony is best described as neoclassical.
I thought it would be fun to write something classical sounding and explore the classical dance forms we played while taking piano lessons. As a youngster I played a gavotte, minuet, mazurka etc. but I never actually knew what these were, So here is a study of these musical forms. 
The intro is about 11 minutes. Then there will be about seven forms/dances followed by a finale. I'm thinking of gavotte, mazurka, minuet, tarantella, polonaise. If the work is performed it might be interesting to have dancers on stage performing the various dances as the music plays. What other classical dances am I forgetting?
Your comments are greatly appreciated.


----------

